# Karl Rove was right?



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

I read all those posts about the Karl Rove and saw we went too far off the topic. All I wanted to say was: "Karl Rove is a typical Republica pig and he looks very much like one. Tell me, who are your friends and I will tell you who you are. This is telling us who our President G. W. Bush really is.


----------



## Goose Huntin' Machine (May 8, 2005)

oke:...is there a pulse on the other end?

Maybe I have missed it...why do you dislike our President so much? Also, what is the, "typical Republica pig?"

Thanks, MT.


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

I have some friends who may be concidered by some to be "undesirable". Does this make me undesirable? I own my own business, home and vehicle. I have a wonderful wife and two loving kids. I think I am an alright guy, but you say you can judge me by who I hunt, fish or have a few cold ones with. You paint with a broad brush and it does not help your argument at all. It makes you look bitter and hateful.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I had to laugh when I read that. You know every day I listen to talk radio, both right and left from Ed Schultz to Rush, and the common theme on the left side is that they aren't getting their message out, but I have come to believe that the left is getting the message out, not the middle of the road Dem's from the midwest, but the wild far left that has taken over the party, and America has heard it, and is rejecting it. Not saying the either side is even close to perfect, and the fringes of both parties need to get lost.

Back on topic, if he's guilty fry him, if not, leave him alone, but the media circus surrounding this has to end.


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

:beer:


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Seven.... everytime I read one of your posts I can't help thinking you might have one of these posters hanging in your livingroom. :lol:










It is true that liberty is precious; so precious that it must be carefully rationed. 
Vladimir Ilyich Lenin


----------

